# 5" side Imaging or 7" Down only



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

I have my choice of two fish finders. Both have most of the same features, but one is a 5" screen and has side imaging --- the other has a 7" screen, no side imaging, but has down imaging.

Which would you choose?

Note that we mainly perch fish in lake erie.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Sculpin67,
Young "eyes" can handle the 5 inch, but older "eyes" like the 7 inch. I have a 7 inch screen with DI because I mainly fish Lake Erie.

My 2 cents,
Ron


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

IMO, Side Imaging. Ask yourself this, would you only want to be able to look down or to both sides? Go play hide and seek and look for someone by just staring at the ground instead of being able to look to your left and right. Good luck finding anyone!

The SI units should come with DI already so it's a win. What units are you looking at?


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

I was looking at the Hummingbird 7" Hummingbird 859ci HD DI versus the 5" 798ci HD SI. The 798 is last years model. It does have a 640x640 screen versus the 859 which is 480x800. Both the models are in the $650 range. I don't want to pull the trigger on the $1000 7" HB with side imaging, but I know I should pony up the extra $.


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

If your just perchin' I'd go with the bigger screen, no real need for side imageing.


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

Depends. 

What are you going to use it for? Are you the type who likes to use electronics a lot? On lake erie for walleye and perch the down imaging unit would probably suffice, unless you want to take the time to become very comfortable understanding the images and using side imaging. The other thing about side imaging is in rough water, the returns are tough to read- they become distorted.

If you take the time to learn the unit/side imaging, it can be a great tool for locating structure, bait and fish, particularly on calmer days.

BTW, the larger the screen, the easier it is to distinguish returns on side imaging because we are looking at such a large area. If you have the smaller screen, you will probably want to reduce the side imaging distance to 50 to 75 ft at most, probably less. For example, if you have a 4ft diameter rock, and the side imaging set to 100ft to each side, that leaves about 2" of screen on each side that will provide feedback on that 100 ft. Imagine how small that rock will appear. Then imagine how small a fish would be. 

Happy shopping


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

I would not get the 5" screen for side imageing. I have a 1198 with down and side image but i hardly ever use my DI. I use SI a lot on erie mainly trolling for eyes. You can also see sandbars and different bottom material with the SI. Sometimes the sand actually looks "wavy". If you want a SI unit i would look for a used 800 or 900 series.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Tightlines said:


> ...but i hardly ever use my DI...


I agree. DI is cool to play around with on the slow lazy days, but it serves VERY little actual purpose, IMO. I've got a DI (non- SI) unit, but use the traditional sonar screens 99% of the time.


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

When perch fishing, I use my finder to locate fish before anchoring up. During fishing, I use it to watch for fish that are swimming by off the bottom. I thought that the SI would help in locating fish if they are off to the side when we are looking for schools. 

The more i think about it, I'm able to find fish without SI using a 5" screen, so going to a 7" w/o SI isn't giving me any advantages, other than being a nice to have. Also, The 5" screen has more vertical resolution, so it might help with seeing fish laying in the mud.


Contact me if you know of any used SI units. I haven't seen many.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

If your looking for a down imaging unit, i have a 597ci hi di im selling. Im looking at getting 400-450 for it. The 450 would include a new unused extra transducer.


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

TomC said:


> If your looking for a down imaging unit, i have a 597ci hi di im selling. Im looking at getting 400-450 for it. The 450 would include a new unused extra transducer.


Thanks for the offer, but I would only go used on a 7" SI unit. Also, did you know that you can buy that unit new for $415. The prices on fish finders went way down in the past year. I have a very similar unit on my existing boat - it was $799 new last winter, and now sell for less than yours.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Guess ill try to get 300-350 for it, lol. I want to upgrade to the 598 unit or a 700series with side and down imaging.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

TomC said:


> I want to upgrade to the 598 unit or a 700series with side and down imaging.




Thanks again TomC
I'm gonna pop-this-to-the-top along with that Bird websight,,, 
'need to know info'.

Hummingbird FORUMS
http://bb.sideimageforums.com/


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I ended up getting the 798ci hd si. It has the same screen size as the 597/598 but with side imaging, it has a bigger screen than the 698 and its got more options than the 598. 

I was in a car accident march 31st, so I haven't been able to take the boat out and fish and play with the new unit.


----------

